# delete waypoints on garmin etrex legend



## jepik (Jan 26, 2005)

how to save some waypoints while deleteing others? I can delete all but can not find out how to delete just a few...thank you


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

my post in your other thread.

Steve


----------

